# Wood Chips for organic material in soil?



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

So just thinking ahead to spring, Last fall I cleared about 40 acres of woods and chipped all of the trees. So I have a few large mountains worth the chips and I am wondering of it would do more harm than good to put them onto and till them into my fields. I am thinking that they would raise organic matter, but lower my PH because of the acidity.

Just an idea, but what do you guys think about it? and is it a good idea or not?

Thanks in advance

Shawn


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd soil test of what you already have before spreading anything. Using the SWAG method, you most likely already need to add a fair amount of lime to get the Ph to where you can grow what you want.. Spreading those wood chips would be adding gas to the fire, so to speak. 

BUT maybe I'm wrong, too.

IMHO, the best $15-$20 you could spend is on the soil test.

Larry


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I farmed land adjacent to a sawmill and chips blew into the field several inches thick. We worked them down and applied 150 lbs nitrogen per acre two years in a row and never grew a crop where they were. They just sucked up the N while breaking down.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yeah, wood chips aren't good for tilling into soil for anything - it'll suck everything out while it breaks down. Best to let it turn back into soil first. It'll take a while. Years. Keep turning the piles if you care enough about it to mess with it.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

carcajou, you're right about sucking up the N. Nitrogen is the fuel needed to break down plant residue. But after the wood has decayed, I would think it should leave behind some nutritional value. How does that field produce now, after the fact?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes straight chips, if you can blend with chicken poo and compost it they can be ok.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't spread the chips. As others have said they will suck N up something terrible. Been there and paid that tuition with saw dust bedding from dairy free stalls. Compost the chips before spreading them. If at all possible get some manure to mix in with the chips.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

PaulN said:


> carcajou, you're right about sucking up the N. Nitrogen is the fuel needed to break down plant residue. But after the wood has decayed, I would think it should leave behind some nutritional value. How does that field produce now, after the fact?


Not sure. Never renewed the lease.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a product used locally , They blend lime and Municipal Sewage Sludge with wood chips and properly compost it .It turns out a good safe product (they Say) no permits needed just a nutrient management plan . It may be a good way to get rid of sewage sludge ? We tried some not ready to go hog wild on it yet .


----------



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

Well thanks everyone, and I think I got my answer, NO, do not put the chips down.

Thanks for all your great info!


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

mycrorizualfungi . probably spelled wrong but if you can spread it thin enough and sew a nitrogen producing cover crop , or better yet , cover crop it and put livestock on it , youll get the sub surface city going .


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just looked in my "Midwest Cover Crops Field Guide", thought it might be in there, well a ratio anyway. 
Here what I found:
Look at the C:N ratio, anything over 25:1 will cause immobilization. For reference newspaper is 120:1.
For wide ratios Recommendations include:
N starter fertilizer 
Time
Avoid wide ratios.

My thought: plant a species that in N fixing? But the time factor would make it difficult to establish grass if that is in the immediate crop plan. Maybe other factors prevent this to be feasible, don't know, I'm asking too.
Urea is $460/ton today.


----------

